# Some From The Last Snow



## RSK (Nov 24, 2005)

HI guys got some pic of the last snow we got know we need more payup :waving:


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

are you missing one of your plow lights???


----------



## Idealtim (Jan 15, 2006)

Good to see the all powerful ford still going! Whats going on in the last pic, truck looks kind of lost.


----------



## RSK (Nov 24, 2005)

who said you can't push with a 2wd truck:waving:  payup


----------



## RSK (Nov 24, 2005)

THEGOLDPRO;375746 said:


> are you missing one of your plow lights???


no just did not get in the pic


----------



## RSK (Nov 24, 2005)

Idealtim;375747 said:


> Good to see the all powerful ford still going! Whats going on in the last pic, truck looks kind of lost.


that truck plow this one hill by that lot i do. i have a pic of the back of it let me find it for you


----------



## RSK (Nov 24, 2005)

some more ///////////////


----------



## Idealtim (Jan 15, 2006)

Is that one of those cryo-steel bodies?


----------



## RSK (Nov 24, 2005)

Idealtim;375764 said:


> Is that one of those cryo-steel bodies?


yea thats what most of them run were i am at. 
they are nice


----------

